# Duda con el puente en H para control de motor DC



## lu2is (Ene 18, 2009)

Hola que tal.

Miren, quiero controlar un motor DC de 3V y 200mA.
Para esto pienso armar un puente en H como el que se muestra en esta pagina: 
http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm

En el diagrama de dicha pagina aparecen 6 transistores, 4 resistencias y 4 diodos como componentes del puente.
Mi duda es sobre si realmente se ocupan conectar los 4 diodos o no. En esa pagina aparece la explicacion de las 2 fases del puente (cuando el motor avanza y cuando retrocede). En ambas explicaciones no parecen utilizarse ninguno de los 4 diodos.

Porfavor pasen por la pagina y a ver si pueden aclarar mi duda.
Gracias y salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

Los diodos son la protección de los transistores contra los picos de tensión que puedan generar el motor.
Tienen un funcionamiento "Activo" solo ante los pulsos de tensión inversa que genera el motor al momento de apagado del mismo, colocarlos es una practica habitual para el manejo de cargas inductivas (Motores, solenoides, transformadores, Etc)


----------



## Romyggar (Ene 18, 2009)

el puente de diodos funciona "casi"como rectificador de onda completa, en toería, - sin mis oxidados conocimientos teóricos no me fallan, -  los diodos garantizan que  las corrientes vayan en las direciiones deseadas.

en la practica hé usado Puentes H y nunca hé necesitado diodos para hacer funcionar el circuito. además los Q1 y Q6 nunca los implementé, simplemente las bases de los otros transistores las conecté a las líneas digitales  que controlan el puente H con resistencias de 470Ohm. me funcionó de maravilla.

espero que te sirva mi respuesta!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2009)

romyggar dijo:
			
		

> el puente de diodos funciona "casi"como rectificador de onda completa, en toería, - sin mis oxidados conocimientos teóricos no me fallan.......


Fíjate que todos los diodos están polarizados en opuesto, *no conducen*.
La configuración "Parece" un puente rectificador pero esa no es la función.
Cada diodo esta en paralelo con la juntura colector-emisor de cada transistor pero en oposición para absorber los picos negativos de tensión que pudiera generar el motor.


----------



## Romyggar (Ene 18, 2009)

ups! jejeje creo que estar pegado casi un día al computador me está afectando la vista!, bueno fogonazo, gracias por el jalón de orejas! jejeje


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 19, 2009)

Para tan poco motor no se justifica ese puente, arma uno con transistores de menos corriente y que sean solo 4.
SIEMPRE CON DIODOS


----------



## lu2is (Ene 19, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aclaraciones.


----------



## Palmas (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola fernandoae, serìa bueno que también tú des un circuito equivalente que "justifique" al anterior. De esa manera tu aclaración será màs beneficiosa para todos. Saludos.
Palmas.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 5, 2009)

EL circuito es el mismo pero con transistores de menor corriente, obvio que porque son mas baratos.
Y los diodos no se pueden quitar porque son para proteger a los transistores de los picos de tensión que genera el motor.


----------



## riphet (Oct 22, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Fíjate que todos los diodos están polarizados en opuesto, *no conducen*.
> La configuración "Parece" un puente rectificador pero esa no es la función.
> Cada diodo esta en paralelo con la juntura colector-emisor de cada transistor pero en oposición para absorber los picos negativos de tensión que pudiera generar el motor.



Tengo un driver para motor pap que NO tiene los diodos.
El motor que pretendo usar es de 3Amp. 7mH. 1.7ohm. 5.1V.
Pero lo voy a usar con 44 VDC.

No tengo la menor idea de las caracteristicas de los picos que pudiera generar el motor.
Me gustaria saber como se pueden calcular.

Lo más importante que necesito es las caracteristicas del diodo apropiado.

Aprecio mucho tu tiempo y atención.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 22, 2012)

Te recomiendo que busques un diodo puente con mosfets y el problema queda solucionado ya que internamente los mosfets ya tienen un diodo schottky de protección.


----------



## riphet (Oct 22, 2012)

antiworldx dijo:


> Te recomiendo que busques un diodo puente con mosfets y el problema queda solucionado ya que internamente los mosfets ya tienen un diodo schottky de protección.



Valoro tu aporte,

Estoy averiguando por que no tiene diodos el driver,
supongo que no lo requiere si los tiene integrados el IC TB6600,
pero no tengo certidumbre.

Además de la protección que ofrecen los diodos,
*me intereza conocer este asunto de "los picos",*
pues me gustaria regenerar algo de energia,
reenviandola de nuevo hacia la fuente.

El asunto es que no tengo idea de sus caracteristicas,
¿de cuanto tiempo, voltaje y amperaje se trata?,
entonces podré buscar el diodo apropiado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola Amigo, dices que tu motor es de 5.1V y pretendes someterlo a 44VDC?...


----------



## riphet (Oct 22, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, dices que tu motor es de 5.1V y pretendes someterlo a 44VDC?...



Si, las especificaciones del fabricante dicen 5.1V,
y yo lo voy a hacer trabajar a 44V,

Me pregunto si los datos son suficientes para calcular los picos referidos anteriormente.


----------

